# Spotting directly after ovulation



## Daisy L (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello there,
I have been trying to conceive for six months.
After more than 20 years of regular periods I now find myself spotting, directly following ovulation and continually until acual flow arrives.
I am going to see the doctor for the first time on Friday.  I am well aware that it is still early days for someone my age (37) but this is something I have not experienced before so woudl like to investigate these new occurences. Can anyone advise me on what sorts of questions I should be asking and what tests/ investigations should be undertaken at this stage.

many thanks in advance,

Daisy L


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Daisy,

I just wanted to say hello as I am also 37 and have been trying for 6 months, this is my last month before going to the doctors.  

I'm not sure what your spotting could be as it is continual, I did a few years ago have cervical erosion which meant I spotted after sex. My gp sent me to the hospital and the consultant said it was nothing to worry about and I had it cauterized as far as I know this does not effect pregnancy. It could be something harmless like this and my gp could tell with a quick examination, he also took some swabs for STD's although I never heard anything back about those so I must have been clear. 

Good luck


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Daisy

I used to spot around ovulation, and sometimes this used to carry on until AF. Spotting around ovulation is reasonably common, as there is sometimes blood in the egg follicle which is released when you ovulate. Spotting after ovulation may be a sign of PCOS, so I would imagine your doctor will refer you for an ultrasound to check for this, and do some blood tests. I no longer get the bleeding since I have started taking various vitamins, started eating better, and drinking a load of water every day. I don't know which of these has done the trick for me though. 

I would mention to the Doctor that you are TTC, and to be honest, I'd tell them you've been trying for a year already. I'm almost 37, and we waited 18 months before going to the doctor, and I really regret waiting so long as there are waiting lists at every stage. If the Doctor can refer you for fertility tests at this stage, they will check you for PCOS as part of the tests anyway. I personally have very mild PCOS, which they showed me on the internal ultrasound. Hopefully you'll conceive naturally while you're on the waiting lists, but it'd be good for you to get your name on the list just in case.

Good luck


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi daisy, 


I can't help with the spotting I am afraid. Your GP should hopefully be able to answer that one.


I do agree with Mooers, don't be honest about the time ttc, tell him it's been over a year. I knew after 5 months that it wasn't going to happen as we were hitting ovulation as using an ovulation monitor each month. We have now been ttc for 2 years and about to start our 2nd round of IVF.


I can't help but think that if I had lied about how long ttc, I could have saved myself 18 months of heartache and probably had a baby by now.


Let's face it, time is something we don't have, I am 38 in 3 months and very aware that my fertility is reducing rapidly.


Good luck x


----------

